# Searching for 1 young, male rat: Duluth Minnesota



## Peaches (Sep 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, one of the rats in my lovely pair recently died...it was such a shock for both of us I fear, and the companion he left behind is lonely and in need of company. I'd rather find a rat from a good, responsible person, and not from a large pet store...that's my absolute last resort, but living in Duluth there are little options.

If you have a young, male rat, in need of a home, or you happen to know someone that is in the area and possesses one, please, PLEASE, contact me!

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Could you get to Cloquet? It's not too far from Duluth. There were some baby rats in a shelter there, all males (I adopted a female from there, and she's wonderful!), I'm not sure if/how many/what kinds are left. Last I heard there were 4 PEWs and 2 hairless boys. There's a thread a little ways down about them ^_^


----------



## Peaches (Sep 2, 2007)

Cloquet? I'm not entirely sure...I'd love to if I could. I'll have to look into it that's for sure...because I'd much rather adopt a rat from a shelter than a nasty pet store.


----------

